# TONKA-8 month old Samoyed-Smooch's New Brother!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TONKA-8 month old Samoyed-Smooch's New Brother!!*



*http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=76919&page=8

Click on Link Above to see pictures!!*


*TONKA AND SMOOCH PICS AND a little update!! *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here are pics that Ken took yesterday in our yard. You can see in the *first or second pictures that Tonka is batting Smooch with his paw!*I love the picture where Tonka is *next to the Dog Angel statue-near the lilacs!*

Also, Tonka is *checking out his deck and his swimming pool. *We are going to check to see if it is safe for him to go in the pool. I am not sure what chlorine levels are safe for dogs. Smooch has no desire to go in, but we were told Tonka LOVES the water and he had his own baby swimming pool, so we shall see!!

*
This morning, Wed., April 28th*
*Smooch took off running after Tonka this morning in the yard*. Ken and I had to stop her after a few minutes, because she had the TPLO surgery last March and then in January had somehow injured a muscle in that same leg. I couldn't believe it!
Smooch was biting his ear and she was actually playing with him, which I wasn't sure if that was going to happen. It would have been ok if she didn't play with Tonka, but this was encouraging!

Smooch is 11 years old and Tonka is 8 months old!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw, they are getting to be buddies! Let Smooch run and play and enjoy her new brother, you can't hold your breath all the time worrying she will get hurt! 

He's is adorable, do you just hug him all the time? He looks like a big smushy soft stuffed toy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks! You are right- I can't worry all the time!

Yes, we hug the smushy, cuddly, little Tonka all the time, but I lay on the floor and hug Smooch, too!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures....nice to see Smooch accepting and enjoying her new baby brother.....he is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Just saw the pictures of Tonka. What a precious boy! It must help mend your heart just a bit. I'm sure Smooch is so happy to have a new baby brother.

I'm really happy for you Karen!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What sweet pictures...the dog angel is sweet. Glad they are getting along so well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes, Tonka is helping mend Ken, mine and Smooch's hearts! 
Of course we will always love our Snobear.

I bought the Dog Angel Statue at Kane County Flea market last summer and it is one of my favorites. When little Tonka went running over to it and smelling and kissing, I was SO TOUCHED!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous little pup! How nice that he and Smooch get on so well!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the pictures of them together on the ground. Tonka is just such a cutie and a big fluff ball. You can already tell they are becoming buddies. Snobear is smiling down on how happy his family is sharing their love with another samoyed.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh gosh....what CUTE pictures!! I am so happy to see Smooch enjoying Tonka's company!! They are just adorable pictrues...and they both are just Beautiful!! I am so HAPPY for all of you!:smooch:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Its so wonderful to see Smooch playing with his little brother...who by the way is incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

I think it will take time for Smooch to feel playful with Tonka-she did chase after Tonka this morning in the yard, but we had to stop her because we didn't wan,t her to injure her leg. Perhaps Smooch will never be a real playmate to Tonka-Smooch is 11 years old, but they sure do like one another!

Ken and I are playing enough with Tonka and giving Smooch her special attention!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen, congratulations on your new gorgeous furball! How nice that Smooch is trying to play with the youngster, and I agree, you can't worry all the time. Let her have a bit of fun


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn's Fan*

Finn's Fan

It's been 10 years since Ken and I have had a pup and I swear I will lose weight running up and down the stairs checking on him.
I am exhausted-we get up at 5:00-I've been watching Tonka and Smooch and cleaning house.
Not Complaining. I am so GLAD THAT WE HAVE the little tyke!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Tonka is so beautiful (I'm a little jealous)!!!! I love that last picture of him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Karen, tell us more about Tonka. How big is he ( hard to tell under all that gorgeous hair)? What kind of personalities do samoyeds have?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't you just love it when the oldies play with the youngsters - does your heart good to see it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Samoyeds*

Samoyeds are extremely loving, and follow you everywhere-they are herders and they were bred to sleep with the Samoyed people to keep them warm. Sams are wonderful with kids! 

Tonka is 44 lbs, 20" tall, but only 8 months old-very even tempered, laid back, extremely affectionate, gives puppy kisses, very inquisitive.
He'll probably get to be about 60 lbs. and maybe 21-21" tall. Our Snobear weighed 70 lbs. and was 25 inches tall.

Smooch has only run after him once-she is 11 years old and he is only 8 months!
Smooch does look for him though when they're in different areas of the house, so she obviously cares for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love this picture of Smooch and Tonka!!*

I love this picture of Smooch and Tonka!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Small Tonka update*

Here is a very brief update on Tonka:

Tonka is 8 months and even though he came to us pretty well trained and laid back, he is still a puppy. Think I will lose weight following him up and down the stairs! We got him on April 24 and the first five days or so were a little rough-pups get into everything, but each day is getting easier.

*Laurie: I love the last picture of him, too!* In that picture especially, Tonka looks like a miniature Snobear!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations....pawsome addition to your famly....enjoy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

UPDATE Progress with Smooch playing with Tonka.

Yesterday Smooch picked up a toy and growled at TONKA-Invitation to play, but then Smooch layed down on it guarding it and Tonka didn't know he should go take it from her. Tonka just brings her a toy and wants to be chased. Tonka and Smooch have different playing styles, so he'll have to learn that.

Last night we were all in backyard, Ken was cooking on the grill and Tonka started doing the zoomies in the grass and all of a sudden Smooch took after him trying to catch him and biting his neck, etc. Again, we slowed Smooch down, because with too much of that she could hurt her leg, again.
We were VERY HAPPY to see Smooch and Tonka enjoying one another though!!


----------

